# Bootcamp Partition Size



## Kantastic (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi folks, I'm trying to install Windows via Bootcamp on my Mac Mini, but run into a problem where I can't seem to divide the space equally between two partitions. 77GB is as much as I can partition for Bootcamp, which is odd since I have so much free space. I've attached a screenshot to show the issue. I've tried Googling but can't seem to find a solution. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't you create the partition using disk utility?


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 8, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Can't you create the partition using disk utility?



It only allows me to create a partition up to like 96GB. I ended up just reinstalling macOS altogether and that fixed the issue. I'm assuming it has something to do with a lack of contiguous space.


----------

